# Savage 10



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase this rifle and was wondering if yall had any reviews on it. 
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/savage-arms-series-10-fcp-sr-308-win-tactical-rifle#repChildCatid=3639574

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Buy a Howa barreled action from brownells and put it in a bell and Carlson stock.

http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts/receiver-parts/receivers/barreled-receivers/1500-barreled-action-varmint-heavy-barrel-blue-308-win-6-prod94606.aspx


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Savage 10's are great rifles. For the Savage 10 you have selected, I would lean more towards a scout rifle that has iron sights on it. Barrel length will be the same. Both will be threaded for a suppressor, bolt action with a detachable box mag. The one thing you gain is iron sights with a scout rifle. Howa makes an awesome scout rifle.


----------

